# Ranma Chi



## Timeloyd (May 26, 2006)

This Pasta recipe was inspired by Ranma 1/2 anime, and the similarity of word Raman to Ranma. THE INGREDIENTS AND INGREDIENTAS ARE IN CAPITALS.

INGREDIENTS 26 OUNCES / 26 OUNCES / 737 g. SPAGHETTI SAUCE 1 CUP UNCOOKED TORTIGLIONI which ends in ONI. Oni is a race of beings from planet Uru including the beautiful Princess Lum. The ends of the NOODLES are cut streightacross. 1 CUP UNCOOKED PENI RIGATI NODLES whose ends are cut at an angle
 ABOUT 3.6 OUNCE /102 g. RAMEN COOKED WITHOUT SEASOMNING.
8 OUNCES SOUR CREAM
8 OUNCES SHREADED MOTZARELA OR FAVORITE SHREADED CHEESE 
8 OZ. SHREADED ITALIAN CHEESE

This recepie was named after Ranma 1/2 in honor of Romiko Tekahachi who created Princess Lum / Urusei Yatsura. While fighting his Father Genma Saotome on thick Bamboo poles above several pools of water to improve their martial arts skills Ranma knocked his Father into one of the pools.

BRING 26 OUNCES PASTA/SPAGHETI SAUCE TO A ROLLING BOIL AND POUR IT INTO A BAKING DISH. The water exploded and Ranma's father Genma came out looking like a Giant Panda and jumping on top a pole knocked Ranma into a pool after which he came out looking like .. is a red haired girl and Ranma was shocked that he now had breasts. They had fallen into the Cursed Pools Of Jusenkyo in China. Whoever falls into a cursed pool comes out looking like the being that drowned in the pool, and from then on will take on that appearence whenever touched by Cold Water. Hot water brings them back to their origenal body. 

MIX TOGETHER ~=O 
1 CUP UNCOOKED TORTIGLIONI NOODLES AND 1 CUP PENNTI RIGATTI NOODLES for Ranma who can turn into a Girl when touched by Cold Water or a boy when touched by Hot Water. This is why the Noodle ends differ as they are representing both Ranmas, Male, and Female. Yin and Yang.
PRESS NOODLES INTO THE HOT SPAGHETTI / PASTA SAUCE UNTIL THEY ARE SUBMERGED to symbolize Ranma's changing after faling into the cursed pool, and whenever he is touched by cold water..
MIX TOGETHER 8 OUNCES SOUR CREAM AND 8 OUNCES MOTZARELLA CHEESE UNTIL WELL BLENDED TOGETHER. This represents Akane The youngest daughter of Soun Tendo who runs The Any Thing Goes DoJo. Akane does not like any guys, though they are fighting over her and her, nor Ranma who does not care for Akane either. Ranma's Dad ~ Genma Saotome wants Ranma to get together with Akane due to an arranged wedding made with her Dad ~ Saun Tendo before Ranma and Akane as well as her two older sisters were born which neither Ranma nor Akane want so it seems kinda Cheesy. What is your favorite Cheese? Put a cheesy pun here.
SPREAD SOUR CREAM / CHEESE MIXTURE EVENLY ACROSS THE NOODLE/PASTA SAUCE LAYER. I use a cold butter knife from freezer to spread it more smoothly. 
SPREAD COOKED RANMA I MEAN RAMAN OVER CHEESE MIXTURE EVENLY. I am sure Ranma feels well cooked when boiling water is poured over him to turn him from a girl back into a guy again which he wants to remain forever but can't because rain, cold water , etc. makes him into a girl.
PUT THE REMAINDER OF THE SOUR CREAM / CHEESE MIXTUE IF ANY ON TOP.
ADD A LAYER OF ITALIAN OR YOUR FAVORITE SHREADED CHEESE. THE AMOUNT DEPENDS ON THE SIZE OF THE BAKING DISH. I USE 8 OUNCES and spread with a real cold knife to keep Cheese from sticking to the knife.
BAKE IN 350 DEGREE PREHEATED OVEN UNTIL CHEESE IS A GOLDEN BROWN COLOR. ABOUT 45 MINUTES.
This is for all those who seem to have fallen into the cursed pools too and all those who challange Ranma. Since Ranma can be either boy or girl due to falling into a cursed lake where a girl had died in China he is refered to as Ranma 1/2.

LET COOL DOWN A BIT AND SERVE AND ENJOY.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

That sounds good, Timeloyd. I guess the uncooked pasta cooks in the spaghetti sauce?


----------



## mish (May 26, 2006)

Timeloyd, thank you for sharing the recipe. Could you, or would you mind, putting it in readable recipe format & w/o caps. It's a little hard to follow. You mention mozzarella, then Italian cheese. Confused by the post. Thanks.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

Timeloyd, I hope you don't mind, but I put the recipe in a more readable form so I could save it. 

Timeloyd


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

Timeloyd’s Pasta dish

INGREDIENTS 
26 oz/737 g. spaghetti sauce
1 cup uncooked penne regatta noodles
1 cup tortiglioni noodles (did you mean tortellini, Loyd?)
3.6 oz/102 grams Ramen noodles, cooked without seasoning
8 oz sour cream
8 oz shredded mozzarella
8 oz shredded Italian cheese

Directions:
Bring spaghetti sauce to a boil and pour into baking dish. Mix together 1 cup uncooked tortiglioni (tortellini?) noodles and 1 cup penne regatta. Press noodles into the hot spaghetti sauce until they are mixed together. 
Mix together the sour cream and mozzarella cheese and spread evenly over the noodle/pasta sauce layer. I use a cold butter knife from the freezer to spread it more smoothly. 
Spread cooked Ramen noodles over cheese mixture evenly.
Put the remainder of the sour cream/cheese mixture, if you have any, on top. Add a layer of your favorite shredded cheese on top of that. 
Bake in 359 degree preheated oven until cheese is a golden brown color, about 45 minutes.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

I've been trying to edit this post, but that process is not working at the moment. 
I looked tortiglioni up on the web, and that is what Timeloyd meant.


----------

